# Grad school anyone?



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

I've got a BA in Anthropology and am strongly considering going back for a Masters possibly in Medical Anthro. I'd like to ultimately get into the field of international development. 

Anyone else thinking about or planning to go back to school?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I went to grad school, mainly as a way of avoiding the "real world" a little longer. I got an MA in English, and then enrolled in a PhD program that I dropped out of after a couple years. I'm currently unemployed. I don't know if I'll ever try to go back to grad school, though. My confidence is kind of shot.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm planning on grad school, most likely for forensic anthropology.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm planning on going to medical school, but I change my mind (med school, vet school, psychology, nursing) about every four days, so ask again soon


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm in grad school right now for social work. School has always been the toughest thing for me to deal with, anxiety-wise, so I'm having a tough time. It will be worth it, though.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be starting my first semester of grad school in a few weeks for library science - I don't think the program is going to be too difficult, but I've been out of school for about a year and the idea of having to interact with classmates and professors again is really daunting. I don't really have any idea what to expect and I already feel pretty intimidated.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I might go to grad school. Not sure. I could stay where I am for a year after my BA because of this accelerated BA/MA program; or I could move far away, establish residency, and then get my MA. It's certainly better for the job world.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I'd love to but my SA is holding me back. I was all ready to take the GMATs and everything when I decided my has just been too bad lately and I couldn't handle it. Maybe at some point in the future.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've been thinking about it. I'm so afraid to ask my professors for references, though.


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

pita said:


> I've been thinking about it. I'm so afraid to ask my professors for references, though.


Oh me too. I've been out of school for two years now, so it's not like I would have to approach them after class or something. But even the thought of sending an email or calling them up freaks me out. It doesn't help that I don't really expect any of them to remember me.


----------



## when will we be new skin (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm graduating with my BA in Anthropology this December and applying for grad school for fall 2010. I am terrified! I don't want to ask my professors for references either... although one has already offered... but I need two more. I have the fear of being rejected :/ I want to do something with Biological Anthropology... probably primate related.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

stewbert said:


> Anyone else thinking about or planning to go back to school?


I'm always thinking about or planning to go back to school, but I never can get straight exactly what for.

Just on a lark I've applied to a couple things, just to see if I could be accepted. I was. It's strange; I've been accepted to programs that a lot of people bust their *** trying to get into, and many never make it.....and I did it mostly as a joke. I'm such a sick waste of talent.

I graduated three years ago.


----------



## turingmachine (Jun 6, 2009)

I am in right now. I finished my MS in 07 then worked for a year then went back for PhD. I fit in pretty well in academia so I am hoping to make it a career.


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

when will we be new skin said:


> I'm graduating with my BA in Anthropology this December and applying for grad school for fall 2010. I am terrified! I don't want to ask my professors for references either... although one has already offered... but I need two more. I have the fear of being rejected :/ I want to do something with Biological Anthropology... probably primate related.


Very cool. I initially got into Anthropology more interested in the cultural side, but I ended up REALLY enjoying biological anthropology.

Good luck with those references! Don't worry; they probably get asked all the time. I really doubt they would turn ya down. (At least that's what I keep telling myself.)


----------



## Envision (Jul 30, 2009)

quietgal said:


> I'll be starting my first semester of grad school in a few weeks for library science - I don't think the program is going to be too difficult, but I've been out of school for about a year and the idea of having to interact with classmates and professors again is really daunting. I don't really have any idea what to expect and I already feel pretty intimidated.


I considered obtaining a Master of Library Science degree, after getting my B. A. I gave it a lot of thought and decided not to pursue it.

For the advanced level of education, the salaries are extremely low. And in addition, library jobs are very vunerable to budget cuts. Very vunerable. In my area, some libraries are now open only three days a week. For the time being, school librarians are facing a very uncertain future.

At the university level, I think the future is very murky, too.

Do weigh your options. Good luck!


----------



## jinxu (Jul 2, 2009)

I would go to grad school, but the thought of taking out more loans make me cringe. If it was free, I would definitely go. If I have to take out more loan, then no.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Envision said:


> I considered obtaining a Master of Library Science degree, after getting my B. A. I gave it a lot of thought and decided not to pursue it.
> 
> For the advanced level of education, the salaries are extremely low. And in addition, library jobs are very vunerable to budget cuts. Very vunerable. In my area, some libraries are now open only three days a week. For the time being, school librarians are facing a very uncertain future.
> 
> ...


I've heard opinions along those lines, but I consider it a somewhat pessimistic view of the field. There are still many good opportunities. I suppose it helps not to be in it for the money.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

jinxu said:


> I would go to grad school, but the thought of taking out more loans make me cringe. If it was free, I would definitely go. If I have to take out more loan, then no.


I don't blame you. The interest rates for federal loans are quite high right now (about 7%). 5-6 years ago, they were only about 2%. 
For any PhD level program though, I think all tuition is paid plus you get a living stipend.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

bowlingpins said:


> For any PhD level program though, I think all tuition is paid plus you get a living stipend.


Correct. I was fortunate enough to get that in my master's program as well.


----------



## when will we be new skin (Aug 18, 2009)

I pretty much have no choice but to go to grad school because my dad is a disabled vet and I get a certain amount of free college. Why join the real world when I can further my education for free. (Well, I have to pay for books and living expenses.)


----------



## Envision (Jul 30, 2009)

quietgal said:


> I've heard opinions along those lines, but I consider it a somewhat pessimistic view of the field. There are still many good opportunities. I suppose it helps not to be in it for the money.


Currently, there's pessimistic views of many fields. Many!

If you love library science, stick with it. Money isn't everything.


----------



## Envision (Jul 30, 2009)

stewbert said:


> I've got a BA in Anthropology and am strongly considering going back for a Masters possibly in Medical Anthro. I'd like to ultimately get into the field of international development.
> 
> Anyone else thinking about or planning to go back to school?


Today, having the bucks to attend college is a major problem and hurdle. State universities cost a lot less.

Yesterday's Wall Street Journal had an excellent article about the the money crunch students are facing this year. One of the students profiled is an undergraduate--a freshman.

He is a brilliant student and lives in Ann Arbor--just a mile from the University of Michigan campus. He had his heart set on attending the University of Chicago. But the annual tuition is $52,000. Financial aid was not availabel and his family cannot afford the cost. He's attending the University of Michigan due to his limited finances.

The difference between this year as opposed to last year is like night and day. The article mentioned that.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I just finished my first year of grad school. I'm in a PhD program in English lit. I received a stipend last year to cover my living expenses and free tuition. This year, I will be a paid TA (and, of course, free tuition). On top of that, I applied for and received a summer mentorship, which pays me to produce a paper (which I haven't actually started yet...) and a scholarship from a business that isn't connected with the university. If you get into a good enough program, you won't have much trouble with expenses, provided that you don't spend lavishly.

But the stress of grad school has significantly amplified my feelings. My depression was tolerable before I started grad school, but as soon as finals rolled around, it became unbearable. On the plus side, I get free therapy from the university. It still hurts, but I believe I'm getting better. If you go to grad school, be prepared to have it to screw with your SA.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

STKinTHEmud said:


> I just finished my first year of grad school. I'm in a PhD program in English lit. I received a stipend last year to cover my living expenses and free tuition. This year, I will be a paid TA (and, of course, free tuition). On top of that, I applied for and received a summer mentorship, which pays me to produce a paper (which I haven't actually started yet...) and a scholarship from a business that isn't connected with the university. If you get into a good enough program, you won't have much trouble with expenses, provided that you don't spend lavishly.
> 
> But the stress of grad school has significantly amplified my feelings. My depression was tolerable before I started grad school, but as soon as finals rolled around, it became unbearable. On the plus side, I get free therapy from the university. It still hurts, but I believe I'm getting better. If you go to grad school, be prepared to have it to screw with your SA.


Yes, that's something I worry about. I keep wondering, am I well enough to go to school? Am I going to be able to deal with all these things successfully? I'm not going to get anywhere if I'm too shy to talk to my advisor.

Congrats on your scholarship, and good luck with your paper!


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

quietgal said:


> Yes, that's something I worry about. I keep wondering, am I well enough to go to school? Am I going to be able to deal with all these things successfully? I'm not going to get anywhere if I'm too shy to talk to my advisor.
> 
> Congrats on your scholarship, and good luck with your paper!


Thanks. There's really only one way to find out if you can handle it: try it and see how it goes. Really, in my experience, most professors understand how intimidating they can be, and, as a result are very forgiving of students who can never think of what to say in casual conversation. SA gets in the way when you want to participate in seminars; sometimes I think of something I want to say, but hesitate, and by the time I'm able to speak, the discussion has moved on. But, for the most part, other students are very friendly as well. I go out with a number of students in my program fairly often. Really, most people within your program, whether they're students or profs, will try to help you feel more comfortable.

One person did drop out of my program after the first quarter. She was exceptionally quiet (I generally contribute at least once per seminar, but I don't recall her ever speaking in class). I'm not entirely sure why she dropped out, but I heard it was because of illness, then I heard it was because her boyfriend got a position somewhere else.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

i would like to go for my mba in a year from now..if i can find some scholarships/grants.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm starting Monday!  Education. Was far from my first choice but I'm happy with it ... I think. lol


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm more than likely going to go to grad school, because people in my field of study (Latin) kind of have to to be taken seriously, and also I've been toying around with the idea of becoming a college professor. I suppose that I'll do it if I'm able to get through the masters and PhD program, but if I can't (stress and whatnot), I'll bow out at the masters level and become a high school teacher.


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey. I'm still ambivalent about grad school. One, I don't know if my grades are good enough to get into a top grad school. Two, I don't have an area of specialization that I want to focus on for the 7-10 years it takes to get a Ph.D. Still, I'm going to finish my undergrad this year, then take a year off to work. I'd like to at least keep my grades up and build some relationships with some profs for letters of recommendation. 

So, for you who've done it -- (specifically STKinTHEmud, since I'm in philosophy, close enough to English) -- can you give me any tips about getting in... like... what'd you do... how were your grades, letters of rec, etc. Feel free to PM me if you prefer. Thanks.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah, after this year, I think I'll do more school in some allied health field (I change my mind a lot, too)


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

delirium said:


> Hey. I'm still ambivalent about grad school. One, I don't know if my grades are good enough to get into a top grad school. Two, I don't have an area of specialization that I want to focus on for the 7-10 years it takes to get a Ph.D. Still, I'm going to finish my undergrad this year, then take a year off to work. I'd like to at least keep my grades up and build some relationships with some profs for letters of recommendation.
> 
> So, for you who've done it -- (specifically STKinTHEmud, since I'm in philosophy, close enough to English) -- can you give me any tips about getting in... like... what'd you do... how were your grades, letters of rec, etc. Feel free to PM me if you prefer. Thanks.


I can share my experiences, and maybe you can get something out of it. But forgive the length of my reply. The answer to that question includes one of the most profound experiences of my life, and I feel that I have to do it justice (besides, I love to talk about it). Keep in mind that my SA is mild, since I have no problem making friends, it's just with romantic relationships that I get anxiety. I apologize in advance if I say something offensive.

You sound a LOT like me back in my senior year. I graduated 2004 with a B.S. in psychobiology. Yep, I was pre-med, but by the time senior year rolled around, I realized that some people's bodies are disgusting, so I didn't want do that anymore (just kidding, medicine simply didn't suit me). My father kind of pushed me into medicine and I was too afraid of disappointing him to push back (I'm Indian, so I had to be either a doctor or an engineer). But I did get to do a minor in English. Honestly, I kind of half-a**ed my way through those 4 years since I wasn't very enthusiastic about that whole enterprise, so I ended up with a 3.4 gpa: not that bad, but certainly not your typical top grad school material.

At this point I had no idea what I wanted to do for my career, but my immediate goals were pretty clear. I wanted to travel, spending all my money on getting places on the weekends while laughing at my living in living in near poverty on the weekdays. So, I applied for a working visa (http://www.bunac.com/) and moved to London for six months, working a crappy temp job, flying wherever I felt like going on the continent on the weekends via a dirt-cheap airline (Ryan Air), and drinking far too much. One of my friends was there in London at the time, and I spent time with him occasionally, but for the most part, I tried to avoid spending too much time with him so that I could meet new people and have new experiences, and that's exactly what I did.

In London, I shared a 5 bedroom house (only 1 bathroom!) with 11 (yep, 11) Aussies, New Zealanders, South Africans, and one Welshman who was constantly trying to get laid (and did!), and ate whatever was cheap enough to sustain me, but drank like a viking. I remember that on weekends when I was too poor to travel, I would sit on the couch with a couple of my roommates, drinking dirt cheap high-proof cider by the liter, watching rugby, or I would sit alone in the grass on the hill in Hyde park, or I would walk along the Thames on a clear Spring day, or I would stop for warm chestnuts and listen to a children's choir performance on a cold night near Christmas. I first worked part time in a pub, which was actually really fun (interacting with customers) save for the fact that my boss was a complete jerk, so I went to work in a govt office as an office b****, which made me a bit uncomfortable (I realized here that I'm NOT cut out for office work), but wasn't too bad, since there were so many really cool people there (they were older, I was the office baby), and we would go out drinking every Thursday and Friday afternoon, buying each other beers.

When I would travel on weekends, I would essentially live out of my backpack (and even that I packed lightly so as to not weigh me down), sleeping very little in shady hostels, and walking until the skin on my feet cracked and broken. I usually traveled alone, and even when I traveled with friends, I managed to go off on my own occasionally. Essentially, I would visit assorted monuments, burnt out churches, and ancient, beautiful ruins during the day, and then walk into a random bar that caught my fancy and see what would happen at night. My memories of that time include walking away from a fight in the middle of the night on a bridge in Scotland, feeling history at my fingertips at the Colosseum in Rome, imagining myself a part of some wonderful epic romance in the salt air of a remote coast in Ireland, and smoking hash in an alley behind a bar with an Irish folk band in Dublin.

Needless to say, it was the most profound experience of my life. I came home 6 months later knowing exactly what I wanted to do, but not necessarily how to get there. I realized that English lit had been a passion of mine all my life, and that I wanted to devote the rest of my life to it. If you're uncertain about your future, I can't promise that you'll find yourself in another country as I did, but at the very least, an extended period of traveling will become a very profound part of your life experience. I highly recommend it (though you might not want to live as dangerously as I did).

I spent the next year teaching and tutoring part time, then I went back to school (though a different university, still a somewhat prestigious one), once again as an undergrad, but this time as an English major. Because I had already completed a minor, I only needed to be there for one year before I graduated. Because I knew that this was what I wanted to do and I had little other distractions, I got straight A's, and improved my essay writing ability so much so that one of my professors singled me out after class and complimented me on a paper. It's never too late to go back to school, and, in fact, if you're older and wiser when you do, you'll probably be better at it.

After that, it was just a matter of taking the appropriate tests (GRE and GRE Lit, which I did only moderately well on), writing a long paper (which one of my current profs actually still remembers), and applying to PhD programs (which I did within 6 months of graduation). I applied to 7 programs (I'd recommend you apply more widely, especially if you want to do philosophy), got accepted into two PhD programs and one masters program that I didn't pay much attention to (if NYU doesn't want to sponsor me, they don't get me), and chose the most prestigious program.

And that was it. The key is that if you're unsure as to what you want to do in grad school, you should work on yourself a little bit. Don't be afraid to take risks, even if they aren't so sensible. And most importantly, realize that, though career is important, it's our experiences that make us who we are, and that happiness, above all else, comes first.


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for your post STKinTHEmud. You've been on some exciting adventures.


----------



## Paper Moon (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm starting an MSc in bio-anthro next month... which i am both excited and nervous about. My SA is much better than it was at undergrad, but I'm still paranoid it'll really interfere with getting to know other gradstudents. hmmm...

as for:


pita said:


> I've been thinking about it. I'm so afraid to ask my professors for references, though.


I totally felt that way! It's super lame, but my bf actually offered to email them for me as he knew i was freaking out over this. it was great because i basically put it out of my mind. But once the references came through I read the emails and they were both really nice... the profs remembered me and were happy to do them. Just remember, they do this kind of thing all the time- to them it's not a big deal. (just to us!  )

Good luck!


----------



## co85275 (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm in a PhD program and am about to start the phase of the program where I have to start teaching undergrads. Needless to say I'm pretty frightened. Anyone else been in this situation?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

co85275 said:


> I'm in a PhD program and am about to start the phase of the program where I have to start teaching undergrads. Needless to say I'm pretty frightened. Anyone else been in this situation?


Yeah, I taught undergrad English courses in both my MA and my PhD programs. For me the problem wasn't so much stage fright (though one semester a student did come up to me after the first day of class to tell me that I seemed nervous) as it was conveying authority and commanding respect. I just don't do either of those things very well. I'm terrible at the disciplinary aspects of running a classroom, and I had some pretty awful moments where the students completely got away from me and just didn't care how upset I got. I think I just give off vibes that I don't have much self-confidence. It's now been three years since I dropped out of my PhD program, and the same amount of time since I've taught a class. Ultimately I think I would like to teach college English for a living (even if just at the community college level), but I'm really going to have to get my problems (depression and ADD as well as anxiety) under control before I'll realistically be able to do that again. That would also mean having to go back and finish my PhD, something I've vaguely started to think again about doing. Teaching is the only thing I have any real-world experience doing, and it's the only thing I can really imagine myself doing for a living. Teaching high school is pretty much out of the question for me, though. Dealing with college students was hard enough; dealing with high school students would be a million times worse. I would be in way over my head.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

co85275 said:


> I'm in a PhD program and am about to start the phase of the program where I have to start teaching undergrads. Needless to say I'm pretty frightened. Anyone else been in this situation?


I'm in that situation now (teaching my first undergrad class in the Fall), but it doesn't frighten me so much because I have a good bit of teaching experience. I've taught high school SAT and AP English classes, and so I think undergrads will be a breeze by comparison. Of course, it wasn't always like that for me. I had to work at it. I got fired from my first teaching job because I was so nervous. After months (maybe a year) of continuing to teach part time, I got used to it, and, eventually, I came to really enjoy it.


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

quietgal said:


> I've heard opinions along those lines, but I consider it a somewhat pessimistic view of the field. There are still many good opportunities. I suppose it helps not to be in it for the money.


Which is exactly why I went ahead and got my masters in library science. I love it, and I went into the field knowing that it was never going to make me rich. Now I'm a public librarian, and I love my job.


----------



## co85275 (Aug 28, 2009)

STKinTHEmud said:


> I'm in that situation now (teaching my first undergrad class in the Fall), but it doesn't frighten me so much because I have a good bit of teaching experience. I've taught high school SAT and AP English classes, and so I think undergrads will be a breeze by comparison. Of course, it wasn't always like that for me. I had to work at it. I got fired from my first teaching job because I was so nervous. After months (maybe a year) of continuing to teach part time, I got used to it, and, eventually, I came to really enjoy it.


Well I'm glad to hear this will eventually get better -- hopefully I don't get fired from my TA position in the process.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

co85275 said:


> Well I'm glad to hear this will eventually get better -- hopefully I don't get fired from my TA position in the process.


You won't. Just don't take it too hard if you get bad evals.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I want to get a masters in special ed. One of these days.


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I did it. I just sent 3 former professors requests for recommendations. 

Now I wait...


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

co85275 said:


> I'm in a PhD program and am about to start the phase of the program where I have to start teaching undergrads. Needless to say I'm pretty frightened. Anyone else been in this situation?


Yes, except I have to tutor fellow med students because I placed out of biochemistry. I did NOT know that obliges me to become a tutor. Unlike undegrads, med students don't ask questions unless it's something hard that they really couldn't figure out.

What do you have to teach?


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

Do these professors know you?

One of my big worries about when I apply to grad school is that I have no professors who can write recommendations for me because I don't get to know them or go to office hours.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Is the Masters program more difficult than undergrad courses? I would think so, but I'm just wondering.

I'm worried that grad school would be too much for me to handle. I'm not the smartest person around. I feel like I studied twice as hard as the average person and I still barely graduated with a B (3.0 gpa) average. I saw people party constantly and then show up to class and get better grades than me.

I was looking at the masters program for becoming a Physician Assitant, but there appears to be so many hurdles to get over just to get accepted into it. I really don't have a shot.


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

Beryl said:


> Do these professors know you?
> 
> One of my big worries about when I apply to grad school is that I have no professors who can write recommendations for me because I don't get to know them or go to office hours.


I was really worried about that too, but I just got home from work and checked my email, and they've all replied saying they'd be more than happy to do it.  I'm assuming they probably get these requests a lot, or else feel flattered they're being asked, because I'm positive they don't remember me.

The only hurdle is one of them requested that I send him a picture of myself so that he can "better recall" me, saying that his memory isn't the greatest. Ugh. I don't have any recent pictures.


----------



## co85275 (Aug 28, 2009)

SilvestertheCat said:


> Yes, except I have to tutor fellow med students because I placed out of biochemistry. I did NOT know that obliges me to become a tutor. Unlike undegrads, med students don't ask questions unless it's something hard that they really couldn't figure out.
> 
> What do you have to teach?


I just teach problem-solving recitations associated with a couple large intro classes. Much to my surprise, I feel like I'm becoming used to it already, at least to the extent that I can get through it and make all the points I need to make.


----------



## YoSoyTimido (Sep 12, 2009)

stewbert said:


> I was really worried about that too, but I just got home from work and checked my email, and they've all replied saying they'd be more than happy to do it.  I'm assuming they probably get these requests a lot, or else feel flattered they're being asked, because I'm positive they don't remember me.
> 
> The only hurdle is one of them requested that I send him a picture of myself so that he can "better recall" me, saying that his memory isn't the greatest. Ugh. I don't have any recent pictures.


This is my biggest fear. I never talk in any of my classes so i feel like I'm going to email a professor and they will respond "who the hell are you", or "no". That would be really embarassing.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Sloppy Joe said:


> PA - I considered the field. I haven't heard it to be all that difficult. I took many of the prereqs because I planned to enter therapy, then switched to education. It's not difficult but it does take time. The hard part is getting accepted; it's a hot field now & you may want to apply to several different places, just in case.


Other than PA, nursing is in demand and it probably has a shorter time requirement than PA. Some advanced degrees in nursing are doing especially well lately such as CRNA (nurse anesthetist) because they have a powerful lobby in the government and NP (nurse practitioner). Pretty soon, with Obamacare around the corner, primary care (atleast in the rural areas) will be delivered wholly by midlevel providers such as nurses and PA. Their future looks good.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

stewbert said:


> I was really worried about that too, but I just got home from work and checked my email, and they've all replied saying they'd be more than happy to do it.  I'm assuming they probably get these requests a lot, or else feel flattered they're being asked, because I'm positive they don't remember me.


Yeah, it's really nothing to worry about. Writing letters of rec is simply part of a professor's job.


----------

